# Weed Crystals for Brownies?



## daenerys (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello people. I have an important question. All I want to do is take the crystals from my grinder (about 3 tbsp of thick yellow crystals), and dump them in with the brownie mix. How much crystals are needed? Will this work? If no, why the heck not?!


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 6, 2015)

no.


----------



## daenerys (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello Mr. Mustache. Your no was like a kick in the face. Why will this not work?? I want to rebel against your no, but I don't want to waste all these crystals... I've been saving them, and restricting myself AND my bf (the bot nag), to _joints only_ for the last 3 weeks! But my method seems completely reasonable, and all you gave me was a no! I need more!


----------



## skepler (Feb 7, 2015)

How much do your crystals weigh? If they are something like water extracted hash, I have a friend who makes canna capsules at 5 to a gram after decarbing the hash. That should give you some idea of dosage. For QWISO extracted or BHO resin, I find about 25 hits per gram, decarbed, is a nice dosage, but this has almost no plant matter. The 'crystals', if they are trichromes, have a coating of plant material, and there is probably some dust of plant parts too from grinding.


----------



## dux (Feb 7, 2015)

With the amount you have i would make a box brownie mix. I would recommend putting about 3/4 of the batter in the pan keeping it away from far edge.now mix your Kief into the remaining batter and add to the other end of pan. 
If you pt 3 tablespoons in a whole mix it will be too diluted ..


----------



## fumble (Feb 8, 2015)

Good answer Skepler  If it were me lol...I would decarb the kief, then make my potent coconut hash oil with it. With 3 tablespoons, it will probably be somewhere around 5 grams or so? Plenty enough to make some good brownies and a batch of taffy


----------



## bellcore (Feb 8, 2015)

And don't bake over 325F as the goodness with evaporate.


----------

